# Go big or go home. First try at a fatty.



## fire phil (Mar 23, 2017)

I am loving this form group. After reading a lot of the forms on fatty's I am trying my first one.


----------



## fire phil (Mar 24, 2017)

20170323_210524.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 23, 2017






I started with 2lb's of sage sausage mixed with a 1lb of ground deer.













20170323_210736.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 23, 2017






Then half pound of Kraft Mexican four cheese.













20170323_211019.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 23, 2017






Then precooked tater tots .













20170323_211141.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 23, 2017






Then precooked onion's and green peppers in butter and some garlic.













20170323_211258.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 23, 2017






Then the rest of the cheese.













20170323_222756.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 23, 2017






Now for the bacon wrap. I used 1 an half packs on bacon. With some but rub seasoning. 

I precooked every thing yesterday after work then put it all together tonight. Will cook it tomorrow with cherry wood


----------



## fire phil (Mar 24, 2017)

20170323_223650.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 24, 2017






This is it all wrapped up. YES that is 6lbs 3oz's of a fatty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2017)

That looks fantastic!

Can't wait to see how it turns out!

Al


----------



## sauced (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks real good and nice weave too!! That is one fatty fatty!!!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 24, 2017)

Wow. Look at that behemoth! Looking forward to the results.


----------



## geezer (Mar 24, 2017)

That's a big boy!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Fire Phil said:


> 20170323_223650.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got some big ones, my friend.


----------



## fire phil (Mar 24, 2017)

20170324_100224.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 24, 2017






Well here we go. This was at 10am when I put it on the small stand up smoker as I started working on my big trailer smoker.













20170324_141830.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 24, 2017






After a little over 4hrs IT. was at 168. No need for the broiler. It is now wrapped in foil to rest and cool slowly. Will get picture's when I cut it later.


----------



## fire phil (Mar 24, 2017)

20170324_165843.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 24, 2017






Here is the money shoot. I think I am in love with fatty's. Good smoke ring and even the wife can't keep her hands out of it.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 24, 2017)

That looks great! Nice job. Definitely worth a point!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Fire Phil said:


> 20170324_165843.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please let me know next time you're going to fabricate one of these behemoths, so I can go buy shares of the sausage company!  Point your way.


----------



## geezer (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh hey, that turned out great! Nice work my man. :drool

:points:


----------



## 801driver (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow, that looks great.  I can never get bacon long enough to reach around far enough.  You have a monster fatty their sir.


----------



## fire phil (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow, that looks great.  I can never get bacon long enough to reach around far enough.  You have a monster fatty their sir.


Thanks 801Driver . I pulled and starched each slice as i was weaving it.


----------



## b-one (Mar 25, 2017)

That is a tasty looking fattie!Thumbs Up


----------



## fire phil (Apr 16, 2017)

20170415_111011.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Apr 16, 2017






First time was so good I cooked two more for Easter Weekend


----------



## kuddles (Apr 27, 2017)

That thing looks amazing. So much cheese!


----------

